# irrigation schedule question.



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

So do most people schedule from Sunday to Sat for the 1.5 inches of water or restart the schedule once the 1.5 is reached?

Say I start my schedule on Sunday and get 1.5 inches of rain on Wednesday. Do I start my schedule over from Wed?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Significant rain occurs...then, of course you'd want to skip one or two watering sessions. You can try calculating these things, or go more by experience. It may never be exact, unless you have a smart watering system that is also set up to be able to water any area on any day of the week. But even so, a lot of people in the real world find that they can only water certain areas on certain days due to things like logistics, water limitations with a well, or local regulations that impact when they can water a given section. And some sections may not be practical to water at all.

Rather than think in terms of a schedule, I'd urge you to think in terms of reacting to current conditions (how much water is used and how the grass performs) on a day-by-day basis, monthly basis, etc. You don't have to always track evapotranspiration, but do remember that things like soil properties, type of plant, temperature, sunlight duration (and sun angle), clouds, humidity, wind, etc., are the key things that influence water use day-by-day...and therefore how soon you need to water again after the previous watering (or rain event). This is of course true for all plants.

There are really 3 methods for figuring it out:
-plant observation
-ET calculations
-soil moisture evaluation


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------

